# Genevan robes



## Coram Deo (Sep 21, 2006)

What is up with the Genevan robes? I have heard this mentioned a few times now around these circles... Just a few questions..

1. Why Genevan robes?

2. Trying to understand the puritans, if they have such simple churches and worship services and nothing adorning their churches, why Genevan robes?

3. Where do you get this scripturally?

4. Somewhat understanding it to symbolize reverance and a reverential atomsphere, in today would not everyone coming into the church think either wacko or cult leader?

Just some questions to understand this practice... Thank you in advanced..

Michael

[Edited on 9-22-2006 by thunaer]


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 21, 2006)

See this thread and this thread for earlier discussions on robes.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2006)

The reason to wear robes is because you want a simple service !

The purpose of the robe is to prevent "adorning".

I know the trend among American protestant clergymen is to dress as insurance salesmen so perhaps seeing a pastor in proper garb might seem unusual, but cult leader?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thunaer_
> 4. Somewhat understanding it to symbolize reverance and a reverential atomsphere, in today would not everyone coming into the church think either wacko or cult leader?



Uhm, no. I grew up in a church that did not believe in wearing robes...and I never thought that those that did were cultish, at least not due to a robe.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 22, 2006)

This may be of help:

Why a Genevan Robe?
By Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanWorship/McMahonGenevanRobe.htm


----------

